# So Many Questions About Tablets



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

A friend and I are in a quandry. We "think" we want a tablet and our knowledge on a scale of 1-10 is sub-zero. Which is the best, what does what, etc?

We have been emailing back and forth with likes and dislikes but are still in the dark about these newfangled contraptions. We are both over 60 and a tad techno-challenged to put it kindly.

This is part of an email I got from her:

*

Now you see what I am talking about.
I will tell you it's like the Apple and the PC.
You either prefer or hate one or the other,
but the problem is, that if you don't know
the difference, you are just guessing.

I do think it's better to go with the higher 
32GBs. I have always found you need
twice as much as you get and it really
like getting two tablets for only 100 more.
If we are going to be this crazy to start with,
go whole hog. I think eventually movies will
stream over tablets

Also......how much do they weigh, a friend says her
Kindle Fire is weighs a pound & it gets heavy if
you are reading books. Also.....how long does the
battery last. Also......with some you can connect a keyboard
for texting.......Also..........since you explained the voice
texting. I'm thinking that would be great, so do any tablets have that?
Also..........can you get one with WIFI, and also the option to connect
wireless phone later?.........Also.......If you can get this, does the tablet
require a specific carrier, like Verison, or 4G, or sprint, or AT&T?
Also...........is the difference between a Samsung Galaxy 8".9
and the regular 10" only size?.........Also........Is one better
than the other?.................

I have been wanting one for months...................but I run into
all these questions everytime I'm set to buy. I can't see spending
over 500.00 on a pig in a poke, meeting someone a week later with
a different one that does more and is better and even cost less than mine.*

So where is the best place to start? Thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> So where is the best place to start?


whats your maximum budget and what do you "know" you will be doing with it

then look at the specs of a few machine

if you want to be able to use it mobile anywhere , then you will need the mobile access and that will require a data plan

obviously the recently recent Ipad 3 would be somewhere to start and then do the comparisons to other devices


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No one really *needs* a tablet. There's usually a feature someone *wants* which points directly to which device they should get. Tablets are not like desktops or laptops where hardware specs are the primary differentiation. An iPad has little in common with a Kindle Fire which has little in common with the Galaxy Tab.



Tallokas said:


> I do think it's better to go with the higher
> 32GBs. I have always found you need
> twice as much as you get and it really
> like getting two tablets for only 100 more.
> ...


The amount of storage you need depends directly on what you want to do with it. If you're going to get an iPad and want to shoot HD video, then, yes, you should get one with more storage. The Kindle Fire doesn't even come with different amounts of memory. Raw specs aren't the differentiator here.



> I think eventually movies will
> stream over tablets


That's actually what tablets are used for primarily now. This makes me think you're not really sure what a tablet is for or what any of them can do.



> Also......how much do they weigh, a friend says her
> Kindle Fire is weighs a pound & it gets heavy if
> you are reading books.


Weight depends directly on screen size. Obviously an iPad will weight more than the Kindle Fire because it's bigger. You want to use it to read books? From where will they be purchased? Amazon.com? Google Play? Barnes & Noble? Reading text on an LCD backlight is exactly like reading on a laptop. You can't do it for very long and causes major eye strain. If you want an e-reader, buy something like the Kindle Touch or Nook e-reader both of which use e-ink.



> Also.....how long does the
> battery last.


Varies greatly from device to device.



> Also......with some you can connect a keyboard
> for texting.......


Texting? Like sending text messages? Tablets aren't cell phones. You would have to download an app that sends text messages to other users with the same app or gives you a free virtual phone number like the service TextFree. This isn't something a tablet is usually used for. I assume you already have a cell phone. Tablets aren't really intended to be used for heavy text input in general. Yes, you can usually buy a keyboard for them. Price and availability varies greatly depending on make and model. If you think you're going to do a lot of text entry on a tablet, then it sounds like what you really need is a laptop.



> Also..........since you explained the voice
> texting. I'm thinking that would be great, so do any tablets have that?


I have no idea what "voice texting" is. Again, tablets are not cell phones.



> Also..........can you get one with WIFI, and also the option to connect
> wireless phone later?.........


*All* tablets connect to wireless networks. I don't get what connecting a "wireless phone" means or gives you. Do you not have any Internet access now? Or you want the tablet to be able to use your cell phone's data plan? That doesn't have anything to do with a device being a tablet. That requires you to have a cell phone with a tethering data plan capable of being used as a wireless hotspot.



> Also.......If you can get this, does the tablet
> require a specific carrier, like Verison, or 4G, or sprint, or AT&T?


Only if you want a wireless data plan. Then the carrier you select dictates the device or vice versa. You can't get a data plan for an iPad on the Sprint network, for example. The iPad is the only tablet you can buy for use with a wireless carrier that doesn't require a 2-year contract. You would only want this if you intend to use the tablet away from home frequently in areas that do not have wireless networking available. This adds considerable cost to owning a tablet.



> Also...........is the difference between a Samsung Galaxy 8".9
> and the regular 10" only size?.........


The 10" is bigger and costs more.



> Also........Is one better
> than the other?.................


They're all very different in form, function, and features.



> I have been wanting one for months...................but I run into
> all these questions everytime I'm set to buy. I can't see spending
> over 500.00 on a pig in a poke, meeting someone a week later with
> a different one that does more and is better and even cost less than mine.


What have you been wanting to do with a tablet for months? That will lead to which one you should buy. A new iPad comes out every 6-12 months. Since the new iPad just came out, there will not be another model for probably at least a year. There will continue to be new and competing Android tablets, but whether or not that type even works for you depends again on what you want to do with it. Tablets are not like computers.


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you so much for all the information! You're right, I'm not even absolutely sure what it's all about. My son got an Ipad and I played around with it for a while, looking at pictures, listening to music, playing with apps, etc. I suppose it would be just another toy to play with. I really can't see where I "seriously" need one but I "want" one.

Thanks again for all your help. Let the research begin..............


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you played with an iPad and liked it and want one, then there's not much to research. Buy one. The Kindle Fire and Galaxy Tab are nothing at all like an iPad.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

DoubleHelix gave you so much excellent information that I won't even try to think of any additional advice. I have no *need *for a tablet but last summer/fall started getting that *want *for a tablet or e-reader. So, when the Kindle Fire was announced I ordered one. Glad I did; I've read some books, watched a movie, browsed the internet a little, etc. The best feature about it, as pretty much everybody says, is the price. But it's a good "starter." Within a year I expect to buy a "real" tablet--probably with Windows since I know that OS better than Android or iOS--and use the Kindle Fire mostly as an e-reader (even though, as DH said, a dedicated e-reader is better for reading).

If you don't firm up your requirements soon consider getting a "starter" tablet for $200 - $250.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I would agree with TerryNet and thank him for sharing that experience. It's definitely one of the best, lowest cost tablets to get your feet wet. The only concern I have is with expectations. If you've already played with or tried out the iPad, you'll be very disappointed with the Kindle Fire. The screen is smaller, the apps are fewer, no fancy speaker docks or other accessories.

Do some reading. Go to a few stores, and play with them. Ask more questions. Then decide what or if you want to buy.


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

The ipad my son has was around $600 and that's a little pricey for me. I was looking for one with some similar features but not quite so expensive.

Helix most definitely gave fantastic information and thanks so much for that. And Terry your advice about getting a starter tablet makes so much sense. I went to a Tiger Direct outlet today and they had a Samsung Galaxy 10.1 32gb for $369 and that seems to be a pretty good deal. I'm not in any hurry so will just take my time.

Thank you all so much for your help and advice.

At my age you'd think I'd just be happy with a crossword.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

DoubleHelix has provided an excellent summary 


> At my age you'd think I'd just be happy with a crossword


 you can do those on the Ipad - various version and different prices for the App - free - to a few quid

i do NOT have an Ipad - but have the itch to get one and at around £550 for the version I'm looking for , it is a little expensive 
BUT do not make the mistake of buying a cheaper version and then finding out it DOES not do everything you suddenly decide to want to do after buying it.

I have a Sony eReader PRS-505 purchased in 2007 and can confirm that with the e-ink technology its very good on the eyes, and use it for travel and holidays - but as a 2007 model quite limited

Look at the applications that are available for each device

As the Ipad 3 has just launched , you may want to look at the older Ipad 2 and see the prices available for that model

heres a comparison between the OLD Ipad2 and Galaxy Tab
http://deviceguru.com/galaxy-tab-10-1-vs-ipad2-smackdown/
http://www.pcworld.com/article/204779/samsung_galaxy_tab_vs_the_ipad_compare_for_yourself.html
Ipad3 v galaxy
http://www.knowyourmobile.com/comparisons/1274033/apple_ipad_3_vs_samsung_galaxy_tab_2_101.html


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The Galaxy Tab has different applications than the iPad and a completely different user experience. Almost everyone who buys something other than the iPad but wants an iPad is disappointed. You need to realize that anything other than the iPad is not anything like the iPad. It's not a cheaper version of the same device.

The refurbished older units *from Apple* are a great alternative. They come with warranties and are just like brand new. Do not buy used or refurbished elsewhere.


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

I spoke with my son earlier about his Ipad. He has only had his a few weeks and of course is still in the learning process. He told me that once you have and Ipad that Apple owns you. But he said he liked having everything under one roof so to speak but I'm not sure about that.

I do appreciate all your help and advice.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The Apple ecosystem is what's known as a "walled garden" which means everything is controlled and provided by one company: Apple. All of the apps in the App Store are approved by Apple. They allow them to be available at their sole discretion. They own, build, design, update, and support the physical hardware and the operating system. 

The Galaxy Tab tablet environment is entirely different. The hardware is made by Samsung. The operating system, Android, is written by Google and modified by Samsung for the device. Apps are created by anyone in the world who feels like creating one. No approval needed. 

The Kindle Fire hardware is built by Amazon and runs a very customized version of the open Android operating system. The interface on the Kindle Fire looks absolutely nothing like that of the Galaxy Tab although they're based on the same basic kernel. The Kindle Fire can only run apps from the Amazon App Store. 

All of these provide an entirely unique user experience.


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

Helix, you are the smartest person I have ever known!! I think your last sentence says it all. Now I have to figure out which features I want and go from there. I just really have a problem having to go through Apple for everything even though my son says that's what I want. yikes

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Get the iPad.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I bet you have good reasons for advising that, *prunejuice*.  Maybe you could share those reasons? It may help *Tallokas* making a choice.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> I bet you have good reasons for advising that, *prunejuice*.  Maybe you could share those reasons? It may help *Tallokas* making a choice.





Tallokas said:


> ...our knowledge on a scale of 1-10 is sub-zero.
> .





Tallokas said:


> We are both over 60 and a tad techno-challenged to put it kindly.
> .


The iPad is an excellent choice for a media-consumption device for those who would benefit from having "a helping hand".

Point. Click. Install.

...and for everything else, the friendly folks at the Genius Bar can guide inquiring users through more difficult scenarios such as upgrades and warranty.


----------



## pcbs (Apr 19, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> I would agree with TerryNet and thank him for sharing that experience. It's definitely one of the best, lowest cost tablets to get your feet wet. The only concern I have is with expectations. If you've already played with or tried out the iPad, you'll be very disappointed with the Kindle Fire. The screen is smaller, the apps are fewer, no fancy speaker docks or other accessories.
> 
> Do some reading. Go to a few stores, and play with them. Ask more questions. Then decide what or if you want to buy.


I have the Kindle Fire and what you need to know about the Kindle Fire is that it is a Kindle turned tablet, not a tablet with Kindle features. My brother-in-law just rooted his Kindle Fire and installed Android Ice Cream Sandwich and it's awesome. I can't wait to do the same to mine. So I think the hardware for the Kindle Fire is good but the software stinks.

All of that said, if you're not extremely familiar with technology I think you may want to avoid the Kindle Fire since I doubt you would root it. My dad, who i in his 50's, has an iPad 2 and he loves it.

-----------------------------
"It has become appallingly obvious that our technology has exceeded our humanity." ~ Albert Einstein
[advertising link removed by mod] and manufacturing -- PCBs are in more things than you realize.


----------

